# Fav Neil Young song/version?



## BalloonFight (Sep 12, 2009)

Mines def "Mr Soul", the version off the unplugged album


----------



## rubberguard (Sep 12, 2009)

take me to the river jam with phish


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 12, 2009)

[Youtube]rWovzUEe4l8[/Youtube]


----------



## BalloonFight (Sep 13, 2009)

nice .


----------



## smokinmayne (Sep 13, 2009)

Down by the river


----------



## Roseman (Sep 13, 2009)

Old Man, Damage is Done,


----------



## 88malice (Sep 18, 2009)

Heart of gold is my fave


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Sep 18, 2009)

I Am A Child


----------



## BalloonFight (Sep 29, 2009)

noice .


----------



## doniawon (Sep 29, 2009)

my my hey hey and downtown


----------



## Joe Camel (Sep 29, 2009)

Man Needs a maid


----------



## BalloonFight (Sep 29, 2009)

come on baby let's go downtown is great, ps greatful dead rules


----------



## doniawon (Oct 1, 2009)

testing..[youtube]http://watch?v=_O-lb0aB0MY[youtube]


----------



## mexiblunt (Oct 8, 2009)

I learned Rubys song I believe it's called? It seemed a good acoustic tune, and is.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Oct 9, 2009)

Evening Coconuts, with Neil and Stills...


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 10, 2009)

doniawon said:


> testing..[youtube]http://watch?v=_O-lb0aB0MY[youtube]


You almost had it. just two things to remember 

Erase http://watch?v= 

Add a forward slash to the last youtube tag

[ youtube]httpwatch?v=_O-lb0aB0MY[/youtube ]

[youtube]_O-lb0aB0MY[/youtube]


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2009)

ah yah .. thanks btf


----------



## OracleGreen (Mar 22, 2010)

[youtube]IplR6BeX3Aw[/youtube]


----------



## beardo (Mar 22, 2010)

My my hey hey...rust never sleeps


----------



## doniawon (Mar 22, 2010)

kurt cobain shot himself while listening to that song.

"better to burn out, than to fade away"


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Mar 23, 2010)

I love the song Thrashers..


----------



## erbium (Mar 24, 2010)

Helpless
Crosy, Stills, Nash, and Young
Deja Vu


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Mar 24, 2010)

rockn in the free world, like a hurricane and hey hey my my.i also loved the cover he done at glastonbury of a day in the life by the beatles,awesome check it out on youtube.


----------



## Antny420 (Mar 24, 2010)

Harvest Moon is my fav track


----------



## Antny420 (Mar 24, 2010)

Or cowgirls in the sand close call


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 26, 2010)

*Transformer Man*

and/or

*World On a String*


----------



## TheProfessor (Mar 29, 2010)

Always loved "Cinnamon Girl".


----------



## Steve French (Apr 11, 2010)

[youtube]LxpAFjMxc40[/youtube]


----------

